# How well does the BG know your gun?



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

If you were involved in a physical hands on confrontation with a bad guy, how easy would it be for the bg to fire your weapon against you? Does your carry weapon have an external manual safety like a 1911 or a internal grip and trigger safety such as a Springfield XD or Glock? Even if the bad gun knew nothing about a handgun, could he easily fire your weapon back at you? Does your holster have a thumb break or retention system or is it a open style holster?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I normally carry a Glock, which is obviously a "point and pull" pistol. I also use an open-top concealment holster. Since my pistol is properly concealed, I don't waste a lot of mental energy on worrying about a criminal swiping my pistol off my hip, since he can't even see it. I also know some retention technique, which is something every gun carrier should know.

If I were carrying openly, I would do so in a Level II retention holster if wearing a point and pull gun. Alternately, I'd carry a 1911-pattern gun in a Level I holster.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, even with a thumb break - all these leather CCW holsters have no retention. If U are worried about retention, U need those holsters that most police officers carry - gun won't come out w/o pulling at a certain angle.

I like thumb break belt holsters from my time carrying 1911s. So, I get that when I buy a leather waise belt holster. It also gives me a little more peace of mind that it won't fly out accidentally.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> I normally carry a Glock, which is obviously a "point and pull" pistol. I also use an open-top concealment holster. Since my pistol is properly concealed, and don't waste a lot of mental energy on worrying about a criminal swiping my pistol off my hip, since he can't even see it. I also know some retention technique, which is something every gun carrier should know.
> 
> If I were carrying openly, I would do so in a Level II retention holster if wearing a point and pull gun. Alternately, I'd carry a 1911-pattern gun in a Level I holster.


Same here.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

When I carry my Bersa I usually have it on my ankle, and the safety is on, no round in the chamber. I have gotten it to a habit now to chamber one as I am pulling it out, though, so there would be a chambered round at the point you speak of. (I haven't gotten to a level with my Bersa yet where I trust it to not shoot my foot off at random) My Sig is normally on my hip these days in my Galco pancake holster with the thumb break. I learned a few good tricks with this gun and holster via armored transport.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

> Since my pistol is properly concealed, I don't waste a lot of mental energy on worrying about a criminal swiping my pistol off my hip, since he can't even see it. I also know some retention technique, which is something every gun carrier should know.


Exactly!!

Also, proper situational awareness will go a long way to prevent a hand to hand conflict with Mr BadGuy


----------

